# Mit Sbirolino am Fluss auf Forelle?



## Fischhaker (13. März 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne wissen ob man mit einer Sbirolino-Montage am Fluss angeln kann? Wenn ja, könntet ihr mir dann Tipps zur ausübung geben?( Gerät, Montage, Köder,...)#h

Gruß Fischhaker!|wavey:


----------



## Fischhaker (13. März 2010)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino am Fluss auf Forelle?*

Will mir die aneignen. Sind Ok?


----------



## fantazia (13. März 2010)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino am Fluss auf Forelle?*

Wie gross ist denn der Fluss bzw. wie tief?Könnten bisschen schwer sein die Sbiros.Fische selbst in der Ostsee auf Mefo höchstens mit 20gramm Sbiro.


----------



## Fischhaker (13. März 2010)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino am Fluss auf Forelle?*

1-2 meter tief. hab ne rute mit 10-40g wurfgewicht.


----------



## Fischhaker (13. März 2010)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino am Fluss auf Forelle?*

Habe jetzt diie im Visir! http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260564095577&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ali-angler (13. März 2010)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino am Fluss auf Forelle?*

Das mit dem Spiro macht meiner ansicht nach nur Sinn wenn du weit auswerfen musst oder mit sehr leichten Ködern fischst. Ich angel im Fluss auf forellen hauptsächlich mit kleinen Spinnern und Wobblern, ab und zu auch mit kleinen Gummifischen. dazu nehm ich eine relativ kurze Spinnrute 2,10 Meter mit 5-20 Gramm Wurfgewicht und ein 1000er oder 2000er rolle mit 0,18-020er mono und 1 Meter fluorocarbon Vorfach. Bei uns sind viele Sträucher und Bäume deswegen die kurze Rute und ich fange mehr Döbel und Barsche aber die Fische kann man sich ja bekanntlich nicht aussuchen|supergri


----------



## Fischhaker (14. März 2010)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino am Fluss auf Forelle?*

Bei mir machts nach deinen Angaben sinn!


----------



## ali-angler (15. März 2010)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino am Fluss auf Forelle?*

Dann würde ich eine Monofile Schlagschnur von ca rutenlänge vorschalten wenn du mit geflochtener fischst. Die Kanten von dem Spiro scheuern mit der Zeit immer mehr an der schnur. Hab schon teures Lehrgeld gezahlt. Gerade mit den 30 Gram spiros entsteht bei gewaltwürfen richtig druck auf der schnur. Meine 0,12 geflochtene hat das bei 40 Gram Spiros nicht mitgemacht.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino am Fluss auf Forelle?*

das ist eher nicht so der bringer...damit bekommst du keine genauen würfen hin am fluß ....und scheue forellen verscheuchst du auch damit wenn das ding aufklatscht




Fischhaker schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte gerne wissen ob man mit einer Sbirolino-Montage am Fluss angeln kann? Wenn ja, könntet ihr mir dann Tipps zur ausübung geben?( Gerät, Montage, Köder,...)#h
> 
> Gruß Fischhaker!|wavey:


----------



## ali-angler (15. März 2010)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino am Fluss auf Forelle?*

Ich würde auch eher mit durchsichtigen Posen und wurm angeln. wenn du eine Waathose hast und an der Stelle waaten kannst, kannst du die montage ohne probleme flussab treiben lassen entlang verdächtiger stellen. ansonsten brauchst du eine etwas längere Rute damit die Montage nicht an den rand gedrückt wird. und wenn du unbedingt spinnfischen willst und weit raus musst würde ich es mal mit schmalen blinkern probieren. Weiss ja nicht wie breit der Fluss ist aber ich komme selbst mit kleinen Blinkern gute 30 Meter weit und meistens sind die Uferpartien am ergiebigsten


----------

